# Sealer



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of the caulk or sealer on my alum travel trailer has hardened and coming out. What is the best sealer to use to recaulk it.I am talking about on the outside on the seams where the aluminum sheets meet or overlap.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you mean in the roof? The stuff to use is self leveling lap sealant, sold at rv stores.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oozing out from the seams & hardening is probably the butyl putty tape applied at the factory & will do this with heat & age.
If it's not leaking just trim even with seams for appearance. If you have water intrusion you can find many sealants at RV supply as bigfishtx has said.

Here are a couple that I've used, Proflex & Dyco 20/20 sealant.


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. I was talking about the sides where the seams meet or overlap.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

NP1


----------

